# Dysbiosis



## Lynfreak (May 26, 2004)

Has anyone heard of gut dysbiosis being the possible cause of Irritable Bowel/Chronic Fatigue?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm not sure if you are referring to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, or chronic fatigue in general.As far as dysbiosis being related to ME/CFIDS, no I've never heard of, or read, any theories about that.However, many disorders can cause chronic fatigue in your body. "Chronic fatigue" however, is different from Chronic Fatigue Syndrome.I hope this helps!


----------

